# What discipline do you think has the most well-trained/obedient horses?



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

dressage horses are the most well-trained for dressage,
eventing horses are the most well-trained for eventing,
reining horses are the most well-trained for reining,
trail horses are the most well-trained for trails,
etc.
You cannot accurately state that one discipline has more obedient or more well-trained horses than the other.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

roro said:


> dressage horses are the most well-trained for dressage,
> eventing horses are the most well-trained for eventing,
> reining horses are the most well-trained for reining,
> trail horses are the most well-trained for trails,
> ...


Well, I know that. But there are still some disciplines that have more overall more obedient horses that others. For example, nobody's going to reply and say barrel racing or TB racing. Those disciplines still have horses that are amazing at what they do, but they aren't generally as obedient as, say, a reiner or a WP horse. I'm not looking for scientific facts and statistics... just opinions based on experiences.

I didn't mean which disciplines have horses that are better at their job. I mean which ones have horses that will do ANYTHING you say at any given time? Ever ridden a polo pony? That's what I mean.

Sorry for not being clear enough.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think you ca exactly say one horse is more well trained for one discipline than the other, but as for the more well behaved part, I'd say Western.

Reasoning:

A lot of the western sports (Such as reining and pleasure) are also judged on how calm and well mannered your horse is. An irritated horse won't score well. As with english events, I can't really think of one besides Dressage where the horse would get marked down for behaving badly. I mean, jumping horses buck all the time and get excited and it doesn't matter. But then again, english pleasure horses should be well behaved too. I don't think there really is a more "Well behaved" discipline, I just think english horses are naturally more "Hot" per se because the breeds can be hotter, while Western has the more cold blooded breeds. But once again you can look at barrel horses that are like psycho nearly 85% of the time. It just depend on what competition in what discipline you want I suppose.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> I don't think you ca exactly say one horse is more well trained for one discipline than the other, but as for the more well behaved part, I'd say Western.


That's exactly what I meant. I meant "well-trained" *in general*, not just for a specific discipline. Sorry! I should have been more clear. Thanks for the response : ]


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I would also say western and as far as western goes, reiners. But there is well trained horses in every discpline.
BTW your horses are beautiful.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I generally look more at the individual animal than the discipline... BUT if I had to pickI think pleasure horses (english, hunter, and western pleasure horses) and reiners are the more completely obedient types. They are generally more cool headed and calm and have to give to a riders slightest cue without hesitation. The only reason I do not put dressage horses up there is they are generally hotter horses, though are trained to be just as obedient. These horses are judged based on that willingness and obedience.

Any event where there is speed involved(racing, barrel racing, cross country ect) the horse is more hot natured and more prone to being free willed and such, generally when you add speed horses tend to lose a little of their discipline and absolute obedience.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Tasia said:


> I would also say western and as far as western goes, reiners. But there is well trained horses in every discpline.
> BTW your horses are beautiful.


Thank you 




Honeysuga said:


> I generally look more at the individual animal than the discipline... BUT if I had to pickI think pleasure horses (english, hunter, and western pleasure horses) and reiners are the more completely obedient types. They are generally more cool headed and calm and have to give to a riders slightest cue without hesitation. The only reason I do not put dressage horses up there is they are generally hotter horses, though are trained to be just as obedient. These horses are judged based on that willingness and obedience.
> 
> Any event where there is speed involved(racing, barrel racing, cross country ect) the horse is more hot natured and more prone to being free willed and such, generally when you add speed horses tend to lose a little of their discipline and absolute obedience.


Thanks for your input. I feel the same way as you do about reiners... I really posted this thread because I wanted to see if anybody else felt that way or if I was just biased, haha. Thanks again : ]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Reiners are very well trained, some of them are a little over-trained IMO. I honestly don't think there is a more broke or well trained horse out there than a ranch horse that is ridden by a true ranch hand. They can still do all the things a reining horse can do but are generally more calm and have been exposed to a whole lot more. That's the horse you can ride to gather a bunch of wild cattle out of rough country and then throw your kid on and let them ride around town. Are they the most well trained of all the horse world? No, but you can bet I would pay more for a good broke ranch horse than any other horse out there.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> ...I honestly don't think there is a more broke or well trained horse out there than a ranch horse that is ridden by a true ranch hand. They can still do all the things a reining horse can do but are generally more calm and have been exposed to a whole lot more. That's the horse you can ride to gather a bunch of wild cattle out of rough country and then throw your kid on and let them ride around town. Are they the most well trained of all the horse world? No, but you can bet I would pay more for a good broke ranch horse than any other horse out there.


I agree with this 100%. Our lead mare was a working ranch penner and is the most willing, do anything, go anywhere, calm horse that I've ever ridden. You never have to push her... when working, she's all business and seems to actually _enjoy _her work.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Training levels are 110% subjective. 
Western Pleasure horses are supposed to be easy to ride, and extremely laid back. Arabian showhorses are supposed to be firey. A barrel horse would make a pretty crummy WP horse. 
A well trained dressage horse is a well-trained dressage horse. A well trained roper is a well trained roper. 
No one discipline produces "better" horses. Look at the top horses in each individual sport, and you've got a good idea of what the 'best' horses in said discipline is. In all honesty, I don't think there is a 'correct' answer for this question, it's completely subjective. 


Roro summed it up well:


> dressage horses are the most well-trained for dressage,
> eventing horses are the most well-trained for eventing,
> reining horses are the most well-trained for reining,
> trail horses are the most well-trained for trails,
> ...


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Training levels are 110% subjective.
> Western Pleasure horses are supposed to be easy to ride, and extremely laid back. Arabian showhorses are supposed to be firey. A barrel horse would make a pretty crummy WP horse.
> A well trained dressage horse is a well-trained dressage horse. A well trained roper is a well trained roper.
> No one discipline produces "better" horses. Look at the top horses in each individual sport, and you've got a good idea of what the 'best' horses in said discipline is. In all honesty, I don't think there is a 'correct' answer for this question, it's completely subjective.


I'm talking basic obedience - not skill in a specific discipline.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Again, in my opinion, the question itself is subjective.... for example, I don't expect my dressage horse to stand on hours tied fast. I don't really need him to drag anything either. I expect ANY horse to lead properly and respect my space. I expect any horse to be able to listen to my verbal commands once trained to them. I don't want a dead-head under saddle; I want something with spunk. I don't mind a little bit of personality, I find that it enhances some sports. 
It's all about individual expectations, based on a subjective view from each individual discipline.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm with Smrobs 100% on this one. Over here, most campdraft horses are also used on stations - The parents will ride them in the open and then pop the kids on up to do the junior draft. Solid, willing, dependable, but still have a mind of their own.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Barrel racing....... hehe just kidding. I agree with smrobs to.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Nobody mentioned hunters, hunter seat equitation horses, or field/fox hunters.....

I would have to vote for hunter seat equitation horses. They have to be calm, obedient, rideable and make their riders look good no matter what. They have to perform advanced maneuvers on light contact and with invisible aids. Then they have to repeat the same tests with different riders, then there's individual flat tests designed to separate the "robots" from the truly well trained, obedient horses. 

My second vote is for field/fox hunters. No one who hasn't actually hunted can understand what it's like to gallop for a a mile or more in a crowd, with everyone's blood up and hounds in full cry, then stop dead, stand, back your horse off of a narrow trail and stand quietly while the rest of the field reverses and gallops by you. Add maintaing safe following distance at a gallop, ponying another horse, jumping in tandem, jumping from a walk or trot in trappy conditions, handling hand gates, dropping a 'rider' on a fence from the saddle, and allowing riders to pass a flask, ham biscuits and Advil from hand to hand without disaster, and you have a viable candidate for best trained/most obedient.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually I did... they are the wp for the english jumping world...


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> think pleasure horses (english, hunter, and western pleasure horses)


I understood this to mean pleasure horses, not Working Hunters or Hunter Seat Equitation. Slightly different disclipline, different training.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

oh, I had no idea there were different types of hunters... thank you for clearing that up for a western rider!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Ranch horses, for sure. I owned one for almost 10 years and that horse did everything with no fuss. And when I say everything.. I mean everything lol.
I'm taking this question to mean "what horses are the most amateur competition/all round friendly?".
In the case of "what horses are the best trained?" I'm obviously going to say dressage lol. Dressage means training. Its purpose is to produce a horse that is so finely tuned to the aids, it looks the rider is doing nothing.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

CloudsMystique said:


> Well, I know that. But there are still some disciplines that have more overall more obedient horses that others. For example, nobody's going to reply and say barrel racing or TB racing. Those disciplines still have horses that are amazing at what they do, but they aren't generally as obedient as, say, a reiner or a WP horse. I'm not looking for scientific facts and statistics... just opinions based on experiences.


I disagree.

Just because a horse is competing in a more 'go' event does not make them less 'obedient'.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i think its more a question of the handlers. i have met the most laid back racehorses, but when they got on the track they ran like the wind. Ranchorses: the handlers are usually relaxed and laid back, like 'nothins goin on here' then they have to go rope a cow and the rider is totally focused on the cow right? well, that helps the hrose focus a lot more too. so i think it doesnt really matter what discipline, IMO its more the handlers and riders.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I feel Obedience and Trained are different. Obedience depending a lot on the breed and nature of the horse; and Training depending more on intelligence. Of course this gets mixed up, but I'm thinking of the cutting horse who works on his own (intelligence) and the trail horse who will go anywhere you want (good nature). And how else can you explain Anky's gold-medalist horse bolting and running away with her?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I think more what she is asking is what discipline puts out a horse who can do many other events will little to no more training. In Western events I have found that to be reining horses. Their basic training is so complete that it is very easy to go into anouther event and do that quite well. Will you win at a high level in the other event?? Probable not however you will not look out of place or funny.

I have reiners who have gone into the reined cow horse (NRCHA) events with no extra training and win. Have finished quite high in the reginals. Those same horses do quite well in Western Riding and trail. They also all trail ride. They have been roped off of and some have even done speed events and won money doing it.

I think if you look at several different events and then say pull out one of those horses with in that event then put them into anouther event can that horse do that new event with little to no extra training?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

mls said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Just because a horse is competing in a more 'go' event does not make them less 'obedient'.


I never said it's *just because* they're competing in a go event. Are you trying to say you think TB racehorses and barrel racers are typically very obedient?




Beling said:


> I feel Obedience and Trained are different. Obedience depending a lot on the breed and nature of the horse; and Training depending more on intelligence. Of course this gets mixed up, but I'm thinking of the cutting horse who works on his own (intelligence) and the trail horse who will go anywhere you want (good nature). And how else can you explain Anky's gold-medalist horse bolting and running away with her?


Yeah, I totally agree with you. I really meant to say "well-behaved," not "well-trained."




nrhareiner said:


> I think more what she is asking is what discipline puts out a horse who can do many other events will little to no more training. In Western events I have found that to be reining horses. Their basic training is so complete that it is very easy to go into anouther event and do that quite well. Will you win at a high level in the other event?? Probable not however you will not look out of place or funny.
> 
> I have reiners who have gone into the reined cow horse (NRCHA) events with no extra training and win. Have finished quite high in the reginals. Those same horses do quite well in Western Riding and trail. They also all trail ride. They have been roped off of and some have even done speed events and won money doing it.
> 
> I think if you look at several different events and then say pull out one of those horses with in that event then put them into anouther event can that horse do that new event with little to no extra training?


Yeah, that's sort of what I meant. Thanks for your input : ]


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm going to go a completely different direction here and say vaulting horses. Just trained to be lunged in a circle. Hard to mess that one up!


(disclaimer- as I have never vaulted, I have no idea what is expected of vaulting horses)


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

After careful deliberation, this is my real answer.

The obedience of the horse is in direct relation to their trainer, not the job that's being asked. Any horse can be obedient if the trainer takes the time and effort to make sure the horse understand that is required. Of course there are always variables in the equation, such as the horse being physically unable to perform. Some horses can be more difficult that others, but I believe that is more of a case by case basis, not a genre of riding. I won't go on and on about that though, since this thread isn't about what makes up great trainers.

Another thing to note- certain breeds of horses are more suited to certain sports. For example, the reason for obedient horses in western pleasure could be that a lot of them are quarter horses, which for the most part are a calmer breed.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

No matter what the discipline, the best trained horses are the ones that go bridless.


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm...probably trail horses. They have to not spook at alot of things. And be ridden for a long perood of time. Dressage horses would be a close second. Because they have a lot of commands and moves to learn. C:


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Beling said:


> And how else can you explain Anky's gold-medalist horse bolting and running away with her?


Anky is in no way a proper representative of dressage. This cannot be blamed on the sport. It is unjust to judge the obedience of dressage horses based only on one competitive rider. Her horse being flighty is no one's fault but her own.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My first answer for the most highly trained would be dressage. My first answer to safest all-around horse would be a trail horse, because you need to be able to ride them anywhere.

But after reading through all the posts, I would say a good ranch horse would be my answer, because they are like trail horses and performance horses all in one.  

If reiners are also ridden outside the arena, they I will say they are right up there too! 

Any horse that is highly trained for arena work AND can also go out in the "real world" outside the arena, makes a wonderful all-around horse in my opinion! 

I am not sure dressage horses get outside the arena and into the real world much?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would have to say reining horses followed very closely by dressage horses Both reining horses and dressage horses have to move every part of their bodies with very subtle cues. I hope I don't offend the trail riders on the forum because I know there are some really well broke horses that are used for trailriding but if you went to a popular trailhead and asked everyone that came by to side pass their horses or do even a simple lead change you would find far more of them that couldn't than could. The majority of reining horses would be fine trail horses or rope horses or reined cow horses just like the majority of dressage horses could do stadium jumping or cross country or hunter under saddle. They may not excell in the same way at other events because there was, after all, a reason someone decided they would be better at one discipline or the other.

Now as far as ranch horses go, it mostly depends on the ranch they come from. I have been on some ranches where you can catch any horse in the corral and be mounted on a sane, dependable horse. I have also been on some ranches where you better screw your hat down tight and check your health coverage before you get on. It depends mostly on the ability of the guys on the ranch to ride rough horses. If they can't ride a REAL bucker too well then they generally have better broke horses. If you go to a ranch that has three generations of pro saddle bronc riders you are much more likely to find a horse that likes to buck a little in the morning.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

roro said:


> Anky is in no way a proper representative of dressage. This cannot be blamed on the sport.


Um, yes it can. Judges give her high scores.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Reining and Dressage horses. You have control of EVERY part of them part with just the slightest touch.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Um, yes it can. Judges give her high scores.


At the moment, there is a lot of conflict between what is being praised in the show ring and what is true dressage. To me, and various riders, whatever Anky is being praised for is not dressage in its truest form.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I do not think any event with in the show ring today is a true form of what it originally started out to be. No matter what the event.

Everyone pushes the limits to get better go rather faster what have you. As long as the judges score it as an improvement the trainers and riders will keep pushing the limits in that direction.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I do not think any event with in the show ring today is a true form of what it originally started out to be. No matter what the event.
> 
> Everyone pushes the limits to get better go rather faster what have you. As long as the judges score it as an improvement the trainers and riders will keep pushing the limits in that direction.


I agree! I think it's our responsibility to keep it sane and not exaggerated. Keep rereading the classic texts.

Between dressage and reiners, I'd give reiners the slight edge, because they can _run _-- and stay in control. But I think the fact that they're overwhelmingly Quarter Horses is part of it.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You can do it with any horse. My trainer has had Gypsy Vanners, Freisons and other breeds in that he has trained for people over the years. Did they make great reiners?? No not really however they had great control in all aspects of what they where doing. The problem with reining is that the demands of some of the maneuvers requiers a horse built is a certain way and when you get to the bigger horses they have a hard time doing them. However the basic control you get with reining training will work for any horse. The speed control the lead changes the very precise circles and so on.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> Um, yes it can. Judges give her high scores.


Not sure how to explain this... The judges do not score the rider. It is not Anky that is getting the scores, it is the horses she rides. Because she is one of the only people in the world ballsy and tactful enough to actually ride the horses she does, she wins stuff. They are beautiful, but extremely difficult to ride. They are flighty, and generally fitter than they are broke. But still well trained to tiny tiny aids, as they need to be or else the horse leaves, literally.
Because dressage riders/judges/etc.. like to see the smallest cues used, the horses are being bred hotter and more sensitive, to the point where only ballsy and tactful people can ride them. Like Anky. Long legs also help.
$0.02


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Beling said:


> I agree! I think it's our responsibility to keep it sane and not exaggerated. Keep rereading the classic texts.
> 
> Between dressage and reiners, I'd give reiners the slight edge, because they can _run _-- and stay in control. But I think the fact that they're overwhelmingly Quarter Horses is part of it.


Have you never seen an extended canter? The horses are making like a 15 foot stride.
I would also like to point out a notable dressage sire whom can clearly _run_ while staying in control, and I think at this time he was also fairly young (6 or under). @ 0:50


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Anebel, I really enjoyed that video. I agree he can run! 

In thinking of disciplines, though, not individual horses, I find that dressage people tend to keep their horses on a shorter leash, you could say. They extend, not run all out. Many dressage horses also go on trails, jump, etc. but too often they are taken from the barn to the arena. That's it. 

I'm not knocking dressage, it's my sport! And to be honest, I'm not even attracted to the "mindless obedience":wink: of the top-notch reining horse. But I do wish competitive dressage was more, well, natural, is the word that comes to mind. This is a neat movie: ultra collection AND full-out run, and look where the reins are.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Dressage riders do not run their horses because to run is to be out of balance on the forehand and out of tempo.
An extended gait takes 10x the effort of running. Now, a correct and balanced gallop is a different story


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Dressage riders do not run their horses because to run is to be out of balance on the forehand and out of tempo.
> An extended gait takes 10x the effort of running. Now, a correct and balanced gallop is a different story


You would need to define "RUN" Reiners run full out building speed with every stride to the end gate and stop. They are neither out of balance or on the forehand. If they where they could not stop.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know if i've said ti already, but i'm gonns throw stockhorses into the ring. Most ASH do ASH shows, campdrafting, polocrosse, station work and pack the kids around.

In an ASH working class they have to do a gallop, haunch turns, rollbacks, have a whip cracked off them, and then stop, and walk off on a loose rein. They also do hack classes with extensions, flying changes, etc.

They do time trials/challenges which is like a trail class but timed - Walking with a pole lengthways in between the two left legs and two right legs, opening and shutting gates, bridges, jumps, carry a billy of water, dragging a chaff bag, cracking whip targets at a gallop, and there is always a loose rein walk section.

Then campdrafting, they have to cut a cow, work it in the camp, then piush it around a course similar to barrles at a gallop.

Polocrosse is similar to polo but with a net instead of a mallet - fast paced and furious.

And then often these horses will work the stations during the week, and on the weekends after mum and dad have competed, they chuck the kids up to do the same events in the junior classes.

Basically, most stockhorses will take anything you can throw at them. They can gallop a campdraft course or a working pattern, then stop and walk off on a loose rein. They are out on stations so make perfect trail horses. A lot of them can do decent competitive dressage as well.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Not sure how to explain this... The judges do not score the rider. It is not Anky that is getting the scores, it is the horses she rides. Because she is one of the only people in the world ballsy and tactful enough to actually ride the horses she does, she wins stuff. They are beautiful, but extremely difficult to ride. They are flighty, and generally fitter than they are broke. But still well trained to tiny tiny aids, as they need to be or else the horse leaves, literally.
> Because dressage riders/judges/etc.. like to see the smallest cues used, the horses are being bred hotter and more sensitive, to the point where only ballsy and tactful people can ride them. Like Anky. Long legs also help.
> $0.02



I'm sorry, but having a hot horse is not an excuse for hyperflexion. And what is so different about Anky's horses? I've seen Arabians do dressage quite calmly, not to mention thoroughbreds in eventing.

I know the trend is changing in a positive direction now, but you would have to be in complete denial not to admit that dressage has gone off the rails in recent years.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I'm sorry, but having a hot horse is not an excuse for hyperflexion.


Did I miss the part where Anebel mentioned Hyperflexion and said having a hot horse is an excuse for it? I don't think so.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> Did I miss the part where Anebel mentioned Hyperflexion and said having a hot horse is an excuse for it? I don't think so.


It's OK I missed that part too :lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We must be daft :]


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

wild_spot said:


> Did I miss the part where Anebel mentioned Hyperflexion and said having a hot horse is an excuse for it? I don't think so.


You did miss the part where she defended Anky in GENERAL and I responded with a GENERAL reply. I didn't just mention hyperflexion. I didn't mention the fact that Anky's horses act up in my first post either - She mentioned it in her response. But did I rail on her for bringing up something slightly different in response to my post? No.

Give me break, really.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> You did miss the part where she defended Anky in GENERAL


Your right, I did. I even missed it on my second read through. Now I really must be daft.

All I saw was Anebel mentioning that Anky is ballsy and tactful for riding the horses she does.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

My comment about hyperflexion was a response to Anabel saying that the judge does not score the rider. (Frogot to quote that part). But if Anky's horse is hyperflexed and the judges give her good scores, they are in effect rewarding her for bad riding/training. Same difference as if they actually were scoring her instead of the horse. Does that make it clear?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The thing is, Anky doesn't use rollkur in the competition arena, and judges can only score the ride they see. Rollkur is used as a 'training id' - It isn't used in competition or they WOULD be penalised.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I would truthfully have to say the horses that they use in rodeos. Not the bucking ones, the ones that corral the bulls and horses back to the gate. They stay calm when they have a bucking horse running next to them and when the riders jump on to the horse, they could care less.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Pick up horses :]


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> ^ Pick up horses :]


Yes! Thank you! I was having a brain issue cause I was just discussing whether I should buy one or not and then I was like...what are they called? =)


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 19, 2009)

Polo ponies - hands down. I've ridden quite a few jumper and dressage horses (no western though) as well as a number of polo ponies. Those polo horses would do anything. I could do basic dressage with them, jump, whatever I asked, they were ready to try. I can only assume they would excel at western disciplines because they can stop and turn on a dime and are extremely fast (often quarter, small TB or a cross). They're extremely athletic and very brave.

They were also extremely easy going on the ground - we routinely walked 3 or 4 at a time, made loud noises, etc and I never saw any get stressed.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 19, 2009)

I wanted to add that the polo pony I rode most often was nicknamed "The Animal" and considered one of the hardest horses to ride in our college string. Now, I am no exceptional rider, believe me, and she was hands down the most sensitive and just plain "easy" horse I've ever ridden. I've never been very good at dressage, but I could make that horse go from collected to extended trot and move laterally with just my seat - I have never had the ability to do that on another horse. I credit her training and her personality totally for making me look good ;-) And she knew the rules of the game far better than I did - I just had to look at the ball or another horse and she knew what to do.

I also know a pony who jumped a 4' arena door accidentally. The exercise was to stop as close to the wall as possible, so his rider sat down and rode him to the base of the wall and the horse jumped it easily - the first jump of his life.

They're really amazing horses and I don't think they get nearly enough press or credit.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I remember an old polo pony who _retired_ to do dressage --- at 4th level. He was lovely.


----------



## Luv My Quarter Horse (Aug 27, 2010)

I would have to say Western iding Horses (NOT WESTERN PLEASRE BTW) srry lots of people get those disiplines mixed up . . grrr. 

Why???

Because
a. most western horses are trained slow and collected but western riding requires impulsions and and collection.
b. FLYING LEAD CHANGES. they are the ultimate test o9f a horses training as they take impulision, collection an dlots of training!!!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Huh. At the beginning of this thread, my brain was shouting REINERSREINERSREINERS, as I just watched the WEG reining competition and fell in love with the sport and the calm obedience.

Then I went to read on and saw fox hunters and polo ponies. I agree with these entirely. 
Over the summer I went roading with a fox hunting group. Their horses, despite being hot at home, were some of the most calm and obedient horses I have ever seen. They would do anything for their riders. As soon as they left the gate, they immediately knew what their job was and acted the part. A horse that was going roading with all of us started bucking and rearing out of control and they didn't bat an eyelid. In fact, they actively IGNORED the horse after that. Amazing horses.
Polo ponies is more iffy for me, but that's probably because my barn is half polo, and the polo riders are awful to their horses sometimes. Not all the time, mind you, but sometimes. Despite the bad trainers, the horses are incredibly willing to learn and adapt. If you're ever looking for a high level dressage horse, look for a good polo pony. These horses listen to your seat like its all they have. They learn things quickly and usually have very adjustable gaits. "My" horse is an ex polo pony, who was in polo as a key horse...Until they stopped desensitizing her to the mallet, and she leaped every time it moved. I can easily make her walk faster and slower with just my seat, and go from canter to trot, trot to walk, and walk to halt with just seat and a little leg about 90% of the time. She won't pick up a lead if I'm leaning to the inside, and has once or twice tripped on purpose because she didn't like that I was on the wrong diagonal. (True story!) Those horses can be amazing.

If you can't tell, polos have a little soft spot in my heart. <3


----------

